# Arthritis



## navigator9 (Mar 3, 2016)

It sucks. I really hate to admit that at 65, I've got those old people aches and pains. My hips have been bothering me for a long time now, and just recently my right hand. I hate that it's made me progressively less active. Even though I still feel young at heart, groaning as I get up out of a chair reminds me that I'm not as young as I used to be. I can take quite a lot of pain, but when it gets to a certain point, I've just had it. I recently got there. Having retired last year, and really looking forward to enjoying an active retirement, I've found myself a lot less active than I had planned, and hating it! But I also don't like doctors much, and hate taking medication. 

A while back, I had started taking ground flax for the Omega 3 benefits, and found that as a side effect, it's anti inflammatory properties erased the chronic pain in my shoulder, stopped my creaky knees from creaking, and helped my asthma. So I've been on a quest to help my aching joints.

I started drinking golden milk, which, if you aren't familiar with it, is made using a paste of tumeric, black pepper and distilled water. I add some honey to mask the bitterness. I hadn't been taking it very long when I thought I started to feel some difference. I probably should have waited before adding the next supplement, but like I said, I've had it and Spring is around the corner and I'm tired of hurting. So I remembered something that a friend's mother had used with great relief, and thought, I don't have anything to lose, so I ordered some Reuma-Art X-strength from Amazon. It contains horsetail, celery, stinging nettle and garlic. I've been taking it for several days, and I'm amazed, but I have *no pain* in my hips today, and very little in my hand. I haven't had zero hip pain in a few years now, so this is quite remarkable. I don't know if it's one, or both or the combination of the golden milk and the Reuma-Art. I don't even care. Unfortunately, it hasn't done anything for my back pain, but I'll take what I can get.

I'm writing this because chronic pain has such a debilitating effect on our lives, even when it's not excruciating, it takes it's toll. I'm not recommending this for any of you, but it might be something you want to do some research on. And of course, no one should take any of these supplements without checking with their doctor first. Golden milk for instance, should not be taken if you're on any blood thinning medication. I just thought that this was too good not to share. Now, I'm really looking forward to getting outside and working in the yard! Do any of you take golden milk or Reuma Art? How have they worked for you?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this.  I've got arthritis in my knees and hips.  Starting in a couple of my fingers.  You are so right that it can really slow you down and it's debilitating.   I've tried the flax but didn't notice a lot of difference.   Keep us posted on your progression.  I'd so be willing to try something else other than conventional relief which doesn't always work well.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 3, 2016)

Glad to hear that you found some relief from your aches and pains Navigator9 . I'm aware of the "golden milk" but have not taken it personally , the Reuma-art-x i've not heard of before. I have been using turmeric  for years now to reduce inflammation in the body . Inflammation itself is the main cause for a whole host of ailments that the body suffer from. I pray in time that you find relief for your back as well .


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 3, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  I've got arthritis in my knees and hips.  Starting in a couple of my fingers.  You are so right that it can really slow you down and it's debilitating.   I've tried the flax but didn't notice a lot of difference.   Keep us posted on your progression.  I'd so be willing to try something else other than conventional relief which doesn't always work well.



Shunt, the flax helped most in my shoulder. I think that's a rotator cuff problem When I don't take the flax, I can barely lift my arm. My knees were creaky, pretty loud, but no pain. My girlfriend with bad knees says, "first they creak, then they hurt", so far, less creaking and no pain. With asthma, I used to whistle and squeak when I laid down to sleep at night, especially when it's very dry because of the heat in winter. Very little of that now. The flax I take is the ground flax meal, 2T a day. Not the capsules, they don't contain the lignans, only the ground flax does. So the flax helped with some things, but not others. And of course, it's loaded with Omega 3s, so you can't go wrong there. The flax meal in the cereal aisle is cheap, too. I know the capsules can be quite pricey. 



Lion Of Judah said:


> Glad to hear that you found some relief from your aches and pains Navigator9 . I'm aware of the "golden milk" but have not taken it personally , the Reuma-art-x i've not heard of before. I have been using turmeric  for years now to reduce inflammation in the body . Inflammation itself is the main cause for a whole host of ailments that the body suffer from. I pray in time that you find relief for your back as well .



LoJ, if you're taking tumeric, but not golden milk, is it in the capsule form? If so, does it contain black pepper? From what I've read, black pepper dramatically increases the absorption of cucurmin in the tumeric. A friend's sister, who has Lyme disease and was on a whole host of medications, was able to get off all of them when she started taking golden milk. And yes, you're right, many of the diseases we suffer with have their roots in some kind of inflammation. I'm not against taking medication when I need to, but I like to exhaust all natural options first. They don't all work for everyone, but if they do...all the better!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 3, 2016)

I tend steer clear of herbals in general if I can't cook with them on a daily-weekly basis. I'll have to look into that golden milk if not for my mom or grandmother, then at least for myself. I don't take either but I'm skittish with trying anything new because I'm prone to medicinal sensitivities, be it from synthetics or their natural counterparts.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for shsring, I'm glad it worked for you. 

Yes, not all herbs or any medicines are for everyone but with trial and error we will all find something that works.

I'm 35 and riddled with arthritis (family heirloom). Had surgeries etc, nsaids ruined my stomach. 
I'm at the end of the road with conventional drugs. I'm starting to look into herbs etc. as well. 
I feel your pain Navigator, I feel like I'm in an 80 year old body.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 3, 2016)

I, too, am young with inflammatory disease.  I'm 50 now, but arthritis first entered my life in my early 30's.  The first knuckle on the middle finger of my left hand to be exact.  What an odd spot to have an arthritic joint, eh?  My liver enzymes were elevated last year so I wasn't allowed to take any NSAIDs at all.  Tylenol does diddley squat for pain & inflammation.  My signature fragrance is "eau de Ben Gay."  I'm going to have to look into these herbals and talk to my doctors (all of them) about them.


----------



## Relle (Mar 3, 2016)

I too, have arthritis in my hip and knees, some days its hard to get out of the chair. Never heard of that golden milk here. I might go and get some flax seed and see how that goes, I use to have it on my cereal but the dietician took it out of my diet to lose weight . I hate taking drugs but have taking osteo panadol to get some relief. After I've had a massage I feel good, but it doesn't last.
Looking forward to see what everyone else is doing or taking.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 4, 2016)

I have ASL (L is for flax - linseed) in my morning smoothie. Can't really see it's helping. :/ Will keep using it though.
I started taking Vitamins D, B complex, Magnesium and Zinc. And eat healthy in general. Lots of greens, fruit, lean meat, dairy, almost zero alcohol (can't do without occasional coctail  ).
Will start looking into herbs more. I'm really finding it hard to move on.
My body really had a bad hit last year, 6 months to date, I got Mononucleosis and as a result hepatitis (resolved!) and Chronic fatigue with even more pain (still here). I feel like I'm sooking on here but not many people know. Not even my work.
Even my soaping suffered. 

Whatever herbs you guys decide to take, please tell your Dr as many may do harm if taken with mainstream medication.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 4, 2016)

What a wonderful testimony. No I haven't tried any of the things you suggested, but I'll say this if you can find all those ingredients in a liquid form you'd probably end up a millionaire. Specifically for those with chronic back pain. Maybe a solution you could pour in a bath to soak in. Hum!!! So happy you've got some reflief.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting, will have to look to your suggestions to see if they offer some help for my wife. We are in our early 50s and she has had arthritis in her hands for about 10 years now. She hates taking drugs so mostly we try home or natural treatments.  We found one thing that has provided a bit of relief on a consistant basis, juice. I started juicing about 5 years ago and love it. My wife can drink one juice a day, made mostly from veggies with a bit of fruit to help the flavor and begin to notice improvement in a couple of days.  For transparency, my wife IS NOT a vegtable person, she thinks a box of oreo's is a square meal.  Yet she has come to crave her juice at lunchtime. 

Have a great day!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 4, 2016)

For any of you who may be interested, here's a recipe. http://healthimpactnews.com/2015/golden-milk-recipe-with-turmeric-and-virgin-coconut-oil/ I make the golden paste, I find it easier to have it pre made like that, so I can just mix myself up a glass at bedtime. I add honey to mine, and a pinch of cinnamon. And if you buy your turmeric at the Indian store, you can get a big bag of it for a few dollars. Makes it so much more affordable than buying those little spice jars.


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ground flax seed goes very nicely in home made bread / biscuits too and is a good way of getting the nutrients.

My digestive system will only allow me to take tumeric / cumin for  a couple of weeks before I need to rest for about the same amount of time. Just a bit of wreckage from my past.

Chronic pain is something that people that don't have it can't really understand and those that do wish they didn't.

Thank you for the tips Navigator!


----------



## Saipan (Mar 4, 2016)

For me its not so much the years but the mileage.  

So, is Tumeric Powder the same thing as ground Tumeric?  I think its more of a what's your opinion question, but maybe someone knows.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 4, 2016)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/82882-arthritis-relief-using-gelatin/
Ladies and Gents check it out.  My hubby was in serious accident and he is in constant pain,  I start to get with my age and arthritis bothers me a lot, especially my hands, I have also bulging disks so there is pain ,   A year ago We started to drink Gelatin,(1tsp a day) the result was and is mind blowing.  No pain in my hands , maybe a little bit sometimes, The swollen knuckles improved, hands working again. My hubby reports the improvement in his joints too.  I use also my salve which is based on Arnica.   Aging sucks :neutral:


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 4, 2016)

Saipan said:


> For me its not so much the years but the mileage.
> 
> So, is Tumeric Powder the same thing as ground Tumeric?  I think its more of a what's your opinion question, but maybe someone knows.



The two kinds of turmeric that I'm aware of are fresh turmeric root, and the dried, ground, powdered turmeric. I buy mine at the Indian grocery, where it's *much* cheaper.



Dahila said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/82882-arthritis-relief-using-gelatin/
> Ladies and Gents check it out.  My hubby was in serious accident and he is in constant pain,  I start to get with my age and arthritis bothers me a lot, especially my hands, I have also bulging disks so there is pain ,   A year ago We started to drink Gelatin,(1tsp a day) the result was and is mind blowing.  No pain in my hands , maybe a little bit sometimes, The swollen knuckles improved, hands working again. My hubby reports the improvement in his joints too.  I use also my salve which is based on Arnica.   Aging sucks :neutral:



I love this kind of thing. It's not expensive to try, and if it works for you, great, and if not, you haven't spent much to give it a try. Not everything works for everyone, but you never know if you don't try it. I'm adding gelatin to my shopping list.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 4, 2016)

deleted


----------



## dibbles (Mar 4, 2016)

Navigator, I'm glad you found something that seems to be helping. Thank you for sharing. And thanks to everyone else who is sharing their insight as well. Chronic pain is so exhausting, and even a small amount of relief can be so helpful. My mother suffered terribly with arthritis pain, and I'm starting to see small signs at 63.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 4, 2016)

deleted


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 4, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> I'll add one more compound to the list: 5-Loxin.  It is derived from Boswellia which has been used by Indians as treatment for various ailments for ages.  My dad had severe arthritis in his hands.  His joints were red and swollen.  His fingers were misaligned.  He was in severe pain.  He was already on Aleve plus flax seed, fish oil, glucosamine etc...
> 
> I was doing some research looking for an alternative to Aleve when I found 5-Loxin.  It blocks the metalloproteases that degrade the cartilage and effect the damage to the joints.  My dad has been on it for several years now.  He gets full check up twice a year.  So far, he hasn't had any bad reaction to 5-Loxin (always normal kidney and liver functions).  His hands returned to normal and he is pain free.  Some of his fingers are still misaligned but it doesn't stop him from doing what he wants. He tells his doctor all the supplements he takes.
> 
> I recently developed a bone spur on one of my fingers.  I have a feeling that 5-loxin is in my future too.



Thanks for this one. Another to add to my list of things to investigate. Funny, isn't it, that the combo of turmeric and the Reuma-Art have done wonders for my hip pain, but not as well on the pain and stiffness in my hand. I have one crooked finger, and hoping to ward off getting any more. Boswellia was not on my radar, so I appreciate the tip.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you so much. I am allergic to diary. Is there any way I can adapt this?
I have constant pain too.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 4, 2016)

I have middle aged hormones that cause very stiff joints (and sometimes sleep issues) at certain times of the month and have been looking for ideas so I'm very grateful for this thread.

Because I eat very low carb, (which helps with both of my problems) I read http://mariamindbodyhealth.com/ and she's had information on Great Lakes Gelatin and it's uses. She also recommends bone broth, which contains gelatin and collagen. I bought some, but haven't been using it. 

As for flax (I love it - have a great flax cranberry muffin recipe), if I remember correctly it's important to grind it yourself because it's goes rancid so quickly, which contributes to inflammation. Makes me wonder if baking with it is wise, but I haven't bothered to research it.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 4, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Dahila (Mar 4, 2016)

Essential oils (I keep ratio of 1.5% ) ginger, frankincense (boswellia serata) fir pine,  Eucalyptus, Camphor, juniper berries, stinging nettle OO infusion and Arnica, that the most efective salve for arthritis ) It could be just oil without the beeswax......


----------



## soaring1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I take 1 teaspoon of organic bee pollen granules daily and my hip and knee does not have the arthritis feel.  I have been taking it for a few years.  I just take 1/4 teaspoon and chew it several times a day until I get to a teaspoon.  Taste a little sweet and natural .  I don't buy capsules. Says to help all types of allergies, cholesterol and overall good health. You are suppose to put a few granules under your tongue initially to ensure you don't have a reaction. Any type of herb or essential oil, we could have reactions to.  I will be 64 this summer and could feel it when the weather changed.  Not any more. Thank goodness.  Now if it could just take away my fine lines (wrinkles) in my face and turn back time.

Finding real organic is tough as bees fly a long way.
Below is some organic from Canada and US.  You can do a search on bee pollen and what it does.  Interesting reading.

Dutchmans-gold-bee-pollen-granules


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 5, 2016)

Lots of good suggestions here.  I have a bit of arthritis, and also a torn rotor cuff, "carpal tunnel" type nerve damage (it is further up in my arm) and more recently I fell, landing on my arm and compressed the ulnar nerve.  What I have found that helps all of the above is the topical use of Capsaicin.  You can buy the Capzasin-HP but it is a bit pricey.  Several years ago I used to make my own, putting the ground hot peppers in some lotion.  

I know some people are sensitive and can't use it, but for me it works wonders.  I know flax seed is good and keep meaning to get into the habit of taking it.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Dahlia, do you mean plain ole fashioned gelatin in the orange box?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 5, 2016)

quick question : did you guys change your eating / dietary  habits as well ?  because that plays the biggest part as well , such as staying away from processed foods , gluten , plus sugars? the older we get the body does not process certain foods in the same way as when we were younger. for me i give up too much fry foods , too much sweets [ i am a reformed cake lover  ] i make my own drinks such as teas and herbal combinations as well as juices , like ginger as well as hibiscus and i keep the sugar very low . i use turmeric in my cooking as  a sprinkle [a tablespoon full ] just before i serve my dishes, i mix it in while the food is still in the pot . the flaxseed i add to my oatmeal . another thing you can try as well is " black cumin seed oil " that comes in jell capsules , it reduces inflammation as well , i have used it to control my asthma for several years now . all of these remedies i take on and off at two to three weeks at a time and rotate them . garlic and ginger which both have similar properties works as well , just be aware that they both thins the blood over a period of time , but they work on inflammation  as well .

http://www.arthritis.org/living-wit...nti-inflammatory/eat-to-beat-inflammation.php

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../02/anti-inflammatory-foods-herbs-spices.aspx


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 5, 2016)

Lion Of Judah said:


> quick question : did you guys change your eating / dietary  habits as well ?



I've had good eating habits for a long time now. Very little processed foods, lots of fruit and veggies, beans and grains, salmon, very little sugar. Of course, it would be better for me if I ate less of these wonderful foods and lost some weight. That's on my to do list! :grin: I think good nutrition can't help but improve overall health, so it can only be beneficial for arthritis, too. I'm trying to eat even more foods that are on the anti-inflammatory list, and fewer of those that are inflammatory. Whatever will help, and keep me away from pain pills.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Essential oils (I keep ratio of 1.5% ) ginger, frankincense (boswellia serata) fir pine,  Eucalyptus, Camphor, juniper berries, stinging nettle OO infusion and Arnica, that the most efective salve for arthritis ) It could be just oil without the beeswax......



Thank you for sharing this recipe.  I'm going to make it for my dad.  I'm not sure if I'm going to use cera bellina or just plain beeswax.  Did you infuse the nettle and arnica together or separate?


----------



## Relle (Mar 7, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> For hip and low back pain, I recommend that you try a stretching/ glute muscle activation program.  It stretches tight hips and realigns the body.
> QUOTE]
> I've been doing this for some time at the gym, but it still doesn't get rid of the pain.
> 
> I also asked the chemist about natural alternatives and she said that linseed is not as good as fish oil and that glucosamine and chondroitin haven't been proven to do anything.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 7, 2016)

Soap maker I infuse it separate, I would have to look, I think I had not give you all EO: cinnamon bark extract and clove;  Make no more than 1.5 % of all salve.  I mean make a blend equal parts of EOs and then weight mixed to get 1.5% ,  Cera bellina can of course substitute for beeswax.  I am not sure if it is the same amount, I had never used, believing that beeswax have some healing abilities too If you are in doubts send me pm.  Not good for nursing mothers, children and people allergic to Regweed


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 7, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Relle (Mar 7, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> As far as the glute activation program, it is preventative.  If the damage is too severe, it will help some but it won't be curative.  The program I recommended is very subtle with "boring" movements designed to reach some small muscles in the hip.  I don't know what program you tried, but the gym type programs I've seen are very different.  Some of them can cause more problems when done with tight hips.
> 
> If you haven't seen an orthopedist to assess any damage you may have, I think it is worth doing.  We all hurt our backs without knowing it until the damage becomes severe enough to feel it.  A good orthopedist will give you specific recommendations for a physical therapist to help strengthen and "rebalance" the right muscles, and will follow your progress along the way.



I didn't just TRY a gym program as you put it. That is just where I do my exercises and have been going there for the last 16 yrs. It is in a Government Institution where they teach and they have specific guidelines that have to followed to the letter. I wouldn't be going there so long, if I thought it was detrimental to my health. 

I have specific exercises that I do for the hip flexors, glutes etc. that have been worked out for me by my osteo/chiro who I have been with for the last 30 yrs. She follows my progress, I don't need a physio. She was the one who found my problem in the first place and is very respected in her field. She hasn't taken on any new clients in 20 yrs because that would impact on her current clients getting an appointment when they need it.

I also have been in specific programs that are run by the gym, on a one on one basis, with students doing their diploma as a personal trainer who work out exercises specific to your conditions. They are managed and supervised by an Exercise Physiologist from a University.

So I am active and informed for my health issues and don't participate in something until I find out it helps my problems and yes I still have pain. I don't expect it to be curative, just managed. Muscles are only there to hold everything together that's why they need to be strong or be strengthened. I have been doing weight training for the last 16 yrs to keep my muscles strong and specific to my needs at the time of training and as time has progressed it gets changed.

As far as supplements go, I'm open to getting the right information that I can put forward to my doctor to see if it's not contraindicated with medications that I'm on. That as far as I can see can only be determined by a health professional.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 7, 2016)

deleted


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 7, 2016)

For what it's worth, I've cut back on the Reuma Art to one a day, just to see if I could get away with taking less, and my hips are still feeling fine. My hand is good today, too. And while I rarely run into any major problems with my asthma, there's almost always a tiny bit of tightness in my chest. That seems to have improved too. I really wish I had waited a while longer after starting the golden milk, to try the Reuma Art, so that I could better judge which one seems to be working. So I may stop taking the Reuma Art for a while, even though I hate the idea of my hips hurting again, just to see what happens. Or it may just be a combination of the two, I guess there's only one way to tell. Wish me luck!


----------



## Relle (Mar 8, 2016)

As you can see by my Profile I'm not in the U.S. and I'm sure it would differ with each country, so I think we have to be mindful on giving out specific information regarding health issues, because the forum is world wide and just not U.S. based.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 8, 2016)

Relle said:


> As you can see by my Profile I'm not in the U.S. and I'm sure it would differ with each country, so I think we have to be mindful on giving out specific information regarding health issues, because the forum is world wide and just not U.S. based.



I deleted my posts since I don't want anybody to misinterpret what I wrote.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just an update on the results of maintaining the turmeric, but trying to go without the Reuma Art, to see what would happen. Five days off the Reuma Art, and I woke up in the middle of the night with hip pain, and I'm hurting this morning. My hand is still good, but the hips, not so much. I took the Reuma Art this morning, and I'm going to still take the turmeric, and see how little of the Reuma Art I can get away with, maybe one a day, or even one every other day? Time will tell. In this short period of time, I had really gotten used to not having any hip pain, and I can tell you that waking up with it this morning really sucks. Anxious to see how long it takes the Reuma Art to kick in.


----------

